# Apple Script : la connexion est invalide



## olibox (27 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
J'utilise que rarement Apple Script et mes connaissances sont très basiques.
De temps en temps je joues avec un vieux fps qui s'appelle Urban Terror. Des fois il ne se lançait et grâce un petit bout script il démarrait. Mais depuis la dernière mise à jour du jeu, il ne veut plus se lancer et me met un message dont je ne trouve pas de réponses  sur le net.
Quand le lance A.S. pour lancer le jeu, j'ai un message : La connexion est invalide.
Y aurait il quelqu'un qui puisse me m'aider ?
Merci
(OS 10.12.3 - imac mi-2010)


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2017)

Ce script ne fait rien d'autre que de lancer l'application Quake3-UrT... à quoi ca sert de passer par le script plutôt que de faire un double clic sur l'application?

Est-ce qu'en faisant un double clic sur l'application le message d'erreur apparaît egalement?

Sinon essaie de rajouter un 
launch
Une ligne avant la commande "activate"


----------



## olibox (27 Février 2017)

avec un double clic, il arrive que l'application ne se lance pas, mais avec ce script bizarrement il se lance...
Pourrais tu me dire ce que je dois mettre avec launch car je comprends pas grand chose...
Merci


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2017)

Tu modifies le script en ajoutant
launch 
juste avant le ligne 
activate


----------



## olibox (27 Février 2017)

J'ai mis "launch application "Quake3-UrT""
c'est ça ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2017)

Je t'ai dit de mettre 
launch

Juste ca!

(Le nom de l'application est deja précisé sur la ligne précédente)


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2017)

Alors? Est-ce que le contournement du bug que je t'ai proposé est efficace?


----------



## olibox (28 Février 2017)

non, il me remet toujours le même message d'erreur.


----------

